# Missouri City, Texas - town with 7 radio masts taller than 600m!



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

*Missouri City, Texas, town with 7 radio masts taller than 600 metres!*

According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missouri_City,_Texas there are 7 guyed TV transmission masts at Missouri City, Texas, taller than 600 metres!
These are:
Senior Road Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senior_Road_Tower ), height 600.7 metres, built in 1982

KHOU TV-Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KHOU-TV_Tower ), height 602 metres, built in 1992

Houston Tower Joint Venture Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Houston_Tower_Joint_Venture_Tower ), height 601 metres, built in 1985

American Towers Tower Missouri City ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Towers_Tower_Missouri_City ), height 601 metres, built in 2000

KTRK TV-Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KTRK-TV_Tower ), height 601 metres, built in 1982

Fox TV-Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fox-TV_Tower ), height 601 metres, built in 1982

Fox TV-Tower and KTRK TV-Tower are only approximately 30 metres apart from each other as the satellite picture on http://www.terraserver-usa.com/GetI...w=600&h=400&f=&fs=8&fc=ffffff99&logo=1&lp=--- shows very clearly!

Blue Ridge Tower Missouri City ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Ridge_Tower_Missouri_City ) is an other remarkable TV Tower at Missouri City´, but with a height of 449 metres somewhat less high.

Has someone more informations and/or pictures of the TV masts of Missouri City?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It says that the city lies partially in Fort Bend County and partially in Harris County... do the county lines in the US divide municipalities????

I found a mast-website: http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-masts


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Bldngs.


----------



## dwrecker (Jul 27, 2004)

*yea those are the city tv-channel towers...a few of them are taller than the buildings downtown 
*




Obelixx said:


> According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missouri_City,_Texas there are 7 guyed TV transmission masts at Missouri City, Texas, taller than 600 metres!
> These are:
> Senior Road Tower ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senior_Road_Tower ), height 600.7 metres, built in 1982
> 
> ...


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> It says that the city lies partially in Fort Bend County and partially in Harris County... do the county lines in the US divide municipalities????
> 
> I found a mast-website: http://www.answers.com/topic/list-of-masts


No, the city just has land in 2 counties.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

The only example I can think of is NY, which is in five counties, roughly translating to their borough borders. I think Harris County is where Houston is, so is Missouri City near Houston? Any pics?


----------



## BaylorGuy314 (Sep 15, 2005)

Houston is primarily in Harris county, although it has grown to the point that it butts up and into numerous other towns and counties. Missouri City is such an example. Houston has literally grown around it, so Missouri City has become somewhat of a suburb of Houston even though it is legally it's own town.

We have some unbelievably tall towers, some near 600m or more in my neck of the woods (Baytown, TX). I've never seen or heard about the ones in Missouri City, but I believe it based on the ones in my parts.


----------

